

Two habits of budding entrepreneurs - jctanner
http://www.nevertryneverfail.com/two-habits-of-budding-entrepreneurs/

======
keslert
Some insightful comments. I think another habit of successful entrepreneurs is
knowing when to give up and when to power through.

